# worried about my bear pattern



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

i sent for gypsy creams beautiful bear pattern and i think i was supposed to download but i didnt know how to do this .. now it is gone im hoping this will also be mailed too can anyone tell me if that is right i hope so i payed using paypal with my credit card i hope its not just a downloded pattern im looking forward to hear what you think thank you


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine was only a download.


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh no!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

go to Craftsy - My Account - My Pattern Library and it should be there.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

zamie, go back to the Craftsy website. After you've logged in, on the lefthand side of the page should be a list under My Activity. Click on My Pattern Library. It should be listed in your library, and you can download it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you ..ill try


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Go to your account and then save the download .pdf document into your personal computer ---- you can also print it out. If you don't have any luck doing this, contact GypsieCream by PM and I'm sure she'll figure out something.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've pm'd you Zamie if you don't understand please pm me again, I'm up and awake now


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I've pm'd you Zamie if you don't understand please pm me again, I'm up and awake now


Thank you thank you thank you.... I'm so excited, I see my pattern. Now I can see what others were saying about where to go on the site .It looks so easy now that I know! I can rest easy now that I know my little bear is safe :lol: Sandra


----------



## babsennis (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this is the same pattern I just finished. It is so easy. The only thing is I'm afraid to sew everything together. Not sure on how to do it. Does anyone have any Utube or advice on how to sew the teddy bear correctly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

babsennis said:


> I think this is the same pattern I just finished. It is so easy. The only thing is I'm afraid to sew everything together. Not sure on how to do it. Does anyone have any Utube or advice on how to sew the teddy bear correctly.


She has a free download on the website where you bought the bear pattern that gives step by step construction. You can download clothes for free too!!! She's so awesome!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

babsennis said:


> I think this is the same pattern I just finished. It is so easy. The only thing is I'm afraid to sew everything together. Not sure on how to do it. Does anyone have any Utube or advice on how to sew the teddy bear correctly.


Go back to Gypsycream's patterns and there is a free download for putting a bear together.


----------



## babsennis (Jun 25, 2012)

really!!!! fantastic!!!!! free clothes!!!!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh yay!! I love that.. I went through something simular last night with a class I am taking from Craftsy.. its not the sight its the 'computer challenged' person here... I figured it out too.. and have printed off what I need...


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

When I was doing my Huggable bear head, the pattern was to do a knit row with different yarn, the next row was also a knit row. As I followed the next row, it said purl. this gave me a bumpy side and did not match up with the rest of the work. 
Also, can any one explain how you can knit this in the round on circular needles. I hate seaming and try to avoid it. Thank you, I am at a standstill right now.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> When I was doing my Huggable bear head, the pattern was to do a knit row with different yarn, the next row was also a knit row. As I followed the next row, it said purl. this gave me a bumpy side and did not match up with the rest of the work.
> Also, can any one explain how you can knit this in the round on circular needles. I hate seaming and try to avoid it. Thank you, I am at a standstill right now.


you must be on the ears. Just follow the pattern, and I promise you will not fail. Gypsycream has everything under control with her patterns and if you just go slow and do what she directs, your bear will be so beautiful you will be itching to get another one started while you are putting your first one together. You will be dreaming of different yarns to try and how you can do this better next time or that better next time and you will be wondering why you ever worried in the first place. And, remember Gypsycream is only a pm away. She loves us all and wants us to be happy with her bears. As for putting it together, do not try to print out the instructions. Download it to your Microsoft Word and you can just bring it up and follow her directions. Working slowly is the secret to your success!!! Best of luck.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

The best thing about a download is that you can print it out - scribble notes all over it - then print a fresh copy next time!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> When I was doing my Huggable bear head, the pattern was to do a knit row with different yarn, the next row was also a knit row. As I followed the next row, it said purl. this gave me a bumpy side and did not match up with the rest of the work.
> Also, can any one explain how you can knit this in the round on circular needles. I hate seaming and try to avoid it. Thank you, I am at a standstill right now.


The knit row along with a contrast yarn is to mark the end of the muzzle. Because this pattern was designed primarily for fun fur/eyelash yarn, this is important when it comes to sew up the bear. You need to know where the muzzle ends.

I'm sorry I can't help you with knitting in the round on either a circular needle or dpn's, I'm afraid I have never learnt how to. Perhaps some of the ladies who have achieved this can help.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

Knitting in the round is not a good idea with this pattern, you need to have slits available to stuff your creature. That means you need seams. 

You should have no concern about your sewing abilities. We are using eyelash style yarn with these patterns so your seaming ability is not at risk of being seen. It will become invisible after you sew your seams in any style you want. Just brush your fur over the seam - it is gone.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I have knit mine on circular needles, but not in the round, though I suppose you could. If you just slip the first stitch of every row, it makes it easy to do the seam and the fun fur hides any mistakes. I love using the circular needles to make 2 at a time legs, arms and ears. They always turn out the same.
Betty


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

My computer crashed and I lost the link to the teddy bear picnic pics. Could someone please send the link? Thanks!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Nanswa said:


> My computer crashed and I lost the link to the teddy bear picnic pics. Could someone please send the link? Thanks!


goto the top of the page and choose 'search' then type in 'the teddy bear picnic.' click search. It should be right there.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Nanswa said:
> 
> 
> > My computer crashed and I lost the link to the teddy bear picnic pics. Could someone please send the link? Thanks!
> ...


I just bought my pattern also. I wanted to go to the bear picnic and see all the different bear pics. I did as you said in the search but I have to click on each pic. Isn't there one click to see all of them?


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

another couple of questions, Calls for Needles size 3.25 mm, is that a US 3,? What size do most of you use? Do you use the eye lash or fun fur strand by it self or use another soft yard together with it? You all have got me so hyped up, I just have to make a bear!!!!lol


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

arlenen said:


> another couple of questions, Calls for Needles size 3.25 mm, is that a US 3,? What size do most of you use? Do you use the eye lash or fun fur strand by it self or use another soft yard together with it? You all have got me so hyped up, I just have to make a bear!!!!lol


my pattern for the need a hug bear calls for a 3.5 needle, that is a size 4. I just tried to cast on the 20 stitches, and couldn't even count them. Maybe a another yarn with it would make it easier, but it seems a lot of people are able to knit with it.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

kathiebee said:


> arlenen said:
> 
> 
> > another couple of questions, Calls for Needles size 3.25 mm, is that a US 3,? What size do most of you use? Do you use the eye lash or fun fur strand by it self or use another soft yard together with it? You all have got me so hyped up, I just have to make a bear!!!!lol
> ...


Thank you for the help. I guess it is not an exact science. Pretty much what works for you. I did find the link to the Teddy Bear Picnic with all the pic's. Now, I can not figure out how to add the link here. Not my day!!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

when you put in teddy bear picnic also put in video


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> rosierakocy said:
> 
> 
> > When I was doing my Huggable bear head, the pattern was to do a knit row with different yarn, the next row was also a knit row. As I followed the next row, it said purl. this gave me a bumpy side and did not match up with the rest of the work.
> ...


Do you sew up the seams with the eyelash yarn or the other yarn?


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

my needle says 3.5 mm and #4


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If nothing else, we all NEED to understand how to spend money using our computers AND how to be rewarded with the items we have spent that money on! Onward all!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

kareo said:


> go to Craftsy - My Account - My Pattern Library and it should be there.


True, it should be there.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

kareo said:


> go to Craftsy - My Account - My Pattern Library and it should be there.


do this & you'll be fine. I just started mine last nite. the directions are super easy to follow. I can't wait to finish it & post. Not sure if it will be Zelda or Zackery. Will post picture when finished. I gather glass eyes are a no-no for teddys for infants. Are the plastic ones as shiny as the glass ones?


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I was unable to download it also & I didn't really get any help from Craftsy. I don't really care about the money, it's the pattern I want. I do feel bad about it as I had hoped to purchase the other Gypsycream Bear patterns also. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > rosierakocy said:
> ...


I sew up with the eyelash, but if you aren't comfortable using this then chose a matching plain yarn


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blavell said:


> I was unable to download it also & I didn't really get any help from Craftsy. I don't really care about the money, it's the pattern I want. I do feel bad about it as I had hoped to purchase the other Gypsycream Bear patterns also. Let me know if you have any luck.


Hi, I've pm'd you, really sorry you are having problems, if you reply to my pm we'll sort this out.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Isn't there one click to see all of them?[/quote]

Yes, there is a site where the bear pics are shown one after another so you don't have to pull up a new page for each. I know one of the members put it together---maybe she hasn't seen our plea for help yet.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Nanswa said:


> Isn't there one click to see all of them?


Yes, there is a site where the bear pics are shown one after another so you don't have to pull up a new page for each. I know one of the members put it together---maybe she hasn't seen our plea for help yet.[/quote]

Thanks for your concern, I've sorted out this problem now 
If you need to find my page there is a clue below my signature below.


----------



## BBopp (Feb 13, 2014)

I paid for the pattern crockidile slippers and I was unable to print it. Now I get e mails  I have the pattern but can you tell me how to get it


----------



## Sharon gilbert (Jan 25, 2016)

Bought mods 1141966 and need quilt pattern


----------

